# Anderson PowerPole connector question



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Has anyone built up a large block of the Anderson Powerpole PP15/30 connectors into a single plug? This style with dovetails are stackable. My first thought was to stack 15 of them together, a 5 by 3 configuration, to quickly unplug a bunch of wiring at once. Then I thought that might be really tough to plug together and unplug.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Those don't look too big,

For the test cells at Cummins when we went to electronic engines we needed really good connections in a mucky environment (very low current but HAD to be robustly connected)

We went with the "Big Pin" solution a set of large banana pins to ensure good connections

The resultant 30 way connector boards would have been impossible to disconnect by hand
As part of a 1 tonne engine pallet the hydraulics had no problems with the extra load 

If you look up the specs you see the insert/disconnect loads 3lbs each so 45lbs for your 15 way connector


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EVfun said:


> Has anyone built up a large block of the Anderson Powerpole PP15/30 connectors into a single plug? This style with dovetails are stackable. My first thought was to stack 15 of them together, a 5 by 3 configuration, to quickly unplug a bunch of wiring at once. Then I thought that might be really tough to plug together and unplug.


I use the small power poles quite a bit. I do a lot of mated pairs and a few 4-ways with good results. Sometimes the dovetails are tricky to assemble. I've seen some examples of guys using as many as 8, maybe 12 to connect multiple RC type batteries in series parallel and reconnect for charging. Off hand, I'd say you're pressing the limit with 15 ganged PPs. 

If your current isn't that great and you don't have to reconfigure the connector, I'd use something like a Molex.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

These connectors are nice and compact Duncan. They claim they can handle 10 gauge wire and 45 amps (!), but the width of the wire inserted into the terminal can only be 0.19 inch (with the 10 gauge wire I have insulation is to wide to fit into the back of the terminal.) I figure they are really good for up to 12 gauge wire and 20 amps. Even a 15 terminal assembled plug would only be about 0.93 inch by 1.55 inches. The terminals are mini versions of the regular Anderson connectors commonly used to unplug the battery pack in EVs and forklifts.

It's good to hear that someone has used a higher terminal count, Major. Perhaps I will split the connector up into a 9 pole terminal and a 6 pole terminal. I have various terminals that will handle anywhere from 20 milliamps to 12 amps. This is for my EV, but for the 12 volt electrical system. I want to be able to unplug the entire dash for easy body removal. I will make up 4 pole plugs for each headlight/turn signal, and for the tail lights. This way I can keep all the wiring (120 volt and 12 volt) on the chassis, where the controller and DC to DC converter are mounted.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Those aren't weatherproof or automotive rated. You might consider something like Delphi Weatherpack. http://www.waytekwire.com/products/20/Weather-Pack-Connectors/


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

That's O.K Major. Nothing else about my EV Buggy is weatherproof. If water is getting way up under the dash I'd guess the Todd PC20-LV mounted under the passenger seat has long since died.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I just happened across this today. I have no idea if it is at all practical to use or not


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

We tried this but when you want to disconnected it it is very hard to pull and sometimes you make two plugs out of one because of loosing some single plugs....

We use this plugs know:
https://b2b.harting.com/ebusiness/de/industrie-steckverbinder-han/100382

Ours can transfer up to 70Amps...


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

major said:


> I just happened across this today. I have no idea if it is at all practical to use or not


Holy cow, a 28 pole connector! (I see 2 blanks in it.) I went ahead and divided my 15 connections under the dash into 6 pin and 9 pin blocks. As I expected, they are very easy to unplug. I've used PowerPoles at work, but only 2 pin setups for power.


----------

